# bierteig



## Petri1 (28. März 2005)

Suche ein Rezept, Möchte mal Fisch im Bierteig versuchen hat jemand ein Rezept?


ÜPetri1 :m


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

Zunächst Mehl mit Salz würzen und mit Bier glatt verrühren. Eier trennen und Eiweiß aufbewahren. Eigelb unter der Bierteig rühren und ca. 15 Minuten ausquellen lassen. Butter auf niedriger Temperatur auslassen und etwas abkühlen lassen. Flüssige Butter mit dem Handrührgerät unter den Bierteig rühren. Eiweiß steif schlagen und unter den Bierteig heben.

Fisch in Bierteig ist ne feine Sache!!!


----------



## bine (28. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

schmeckt super, am besten den Bierteig mit dunklem Exportbier (Schwarzbier) zubereiten! #6


----------



## Petri1 (28. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

Super werde ich mal versuchen.Habt ihr eventuell noch ein paar Angaben zu den Mengenverhältnissen. (Wieviel Butter usw.)
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Petri1 :m


----------



## Gast 1 (29. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

Bei mir ist Bierteig nur Bier und Mehl.

Einfach zu einer zähen Flüssigkeit aufrühren und würzen.

Mit Ei wird mir die Kruste zu dick.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

Alles soweit richtig #6  ABER vergesst die Speisestärke nicht, denn dann wird der Teig schön knusprig, wie im Laden..Mach ich nur so. Morgen gibt es auch wieder ordentlich viel Backfisch. #h


----------



## siesta (29. März 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

Hallo

Karpfen in Bierteig müsst ihr probieren, einfach köstlich

siesta


----------



## Wahoo (6. April 2005)

*AW: bierteig*

@ Bine oder Karl Kani

Wie ist das nun mit den Mengenverhältnissen????
Sagen wir ich würde für 6 Stück Fisch Bierteig brauchen


krieg langsam hunger


----------



## chivas (19. August 2008)

*AW: bierteig*

*hochhol* 

wie lange muß der fisch circa gebraten werden?

ich vertu mich da immer... und roher fisch in schwarzer kruste... hm... neeeee ^^


----------



## cafabu (19. August 2008)

*AW: bierteig*

Moin, moin,
es gibt noch einen alten Trick 1/2 Weizenmehl 1/2 Maismehl und dann, wie schon gesagt dunkles Bier (altbier, etc.). Gibt eine bessere Färbung im Teig und hat etwas mehr würzigen Geschmack. Der Fisch muss in Oel, oder Fett schwimmen, wenn der Teig Goldbraun, kurz vorm dunkel werden ist, ist der Fisch gut.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## chivas (19. August 2008)

*AW: bierteig*

hm, dann hatte ich wohl "nur" die pfanne zu heiß... vermutlich.

werd´s wohl mal mit der fritteuse testen - und mit dem maismehl


----------



## Striker1982 (21. August 2008)

*AW: bierteig*

last mal das bier wech und nehmt wein  
is auch sehr gut und erschlägt den fisch nicht so


----------



## fischgewürzshop (29. August 2008)

*AW: bierteig*

Hallo Petri 1
wenn du mal Bierteig ausprobieren möchtest, kann ich dir einen fertigen Bierteig anbieten. Dieser Frittierteig ist leicht zu handhaben, die Zutaten (einschließlich aller Gewürze)außer dem Bier sind in der Mischung so enthalten, dass bei richtigem Mischungsverhältnis der Teig eine schöne Kruste bildet. Du musst nur beachten, dass der Fisch vollständig aufgetaut ist (falls er eingefroren war) da sonst der Bierteig nicht richtig am Fisch haftet. #g
Guten Appetit und viele Grüße vom Fischgewürzshop


----------

